# KOLKATA | The Westin & The V Residences | 150m | 36 fl x 2 | U/C



## boleboom (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is some more information & map:

http://www.shristicorp.com/pr_rajarhat.html


Specifications

Tallest structure in the region with height up to 150 m 
Blend of the colonial and the contemporary style of architectural design 
Novel ‘Bionic’ concept based building 
Complete eco-friendly ‘Green’ building, with US based highest ‘LEED certification’ 

A signature landmark with ultra-modern amenities 

Five Star hotel 
Business Hotel and Spa 
Shopping Mall 
Universal City Walk 
Entertainment Facilities 
High-tech Commercial Complex 
Penthouses & Serviced Apartments 
Healthcare & Club

Architects website:

http://cerveraandpioz.com/work_v48B.htm


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

pics !!! n_n












from website


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The development has two towers, and there is no way that they would contain only 300 rooms. It looks like the taller tower has 300 rooms and the other tower has 250.


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

*The actual renders*



India101 said:


> Or it could be this?





Suncity said:


> The official brochure of "The V"
> 
> http://www.shristihousing.com/images/pdf/home-pdf/the-v-new.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Cross posting from the Indian sub forum



arijeetb said:


> _westin location_





arijeetb said:


> ^^It is U/C
> 
> photo cc *arijeetb*


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Cross posting from the Indian sub forum



SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> We can see the cranes..:banana:





Suncity said:


> Well Abhishek responded to your request.
> 
> Photos copyright Abhishek Sadhya
> 
> ...





arijeetb said:


> _Westin update_


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

latest updates



arijeetb said:


> _Westin update_





avishar said:


> Westin update 15.1.11,as we can see quite a lot of progress from november





niljee said:


> The twin towers taking a definitive shape now!





arijeetb said:


> ^^I would think it can top out by Mar next year if it goes at this speed. Here's one from yesterday


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Some more from the Indian sub forum



LabanHrad said:


> _________________
> 
> 
> http://img863.imageshack.us/i/20110328164023.jpg
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Cross posting from the Indian sub forum



studdmanster said:


> it seems Westin is growing taller the V





studdmanster said:


> A closer view..


----------



## danyami (Apr 21, 2012)

Then, the first render is out ???
They changed much the design.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

X posting from Indian Thread

Updates October 1st
The rising twin towers in the distance.



















Photo cc - nadeemkhan


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Update 1st Nov 2012










cc - soumalya747 (SSC Forumer)


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Update 5th Dec 2012

*Westin Tower @ 25th floor*









*V Tower @ 23rd floor*









_photos cc - soumalya747_


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

First design was better, but these are still okay.


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Great project!


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Update*

Pics taken today - 14.12.2012
_photo copyright - Suncity (SSC India Mod)_


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

Samrat you may also like to start a new thread on ITC Sonar II on this highrise section


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Slowly the beast awakes!


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

:cheers: @samrat_m


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Cross posting from Kolkata Sub forum.


suproteek said:


> upcoming 'WESTIN' hotel as on 07 th February'2013
> 
> 30 th floor,probably last floor is getting constructed now


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*CityWalk* Rajarhat is a 150,000 GSF retail and entartainment project, which is a part of the 5-star Westin Hotel. It will become an authentic urban place, like “an organized High Street” with its own diversity of styles as part of the complex urban fabric.

Some architectural artworks from JRDV Architects, USA


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 2013: Westin at the 29th floor and the V at the 30th floor:



soumalya747 said:


> *Current Status of Westin & The V.*
> 
> 
> *Westin = 29th Floor is Under Construction *
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


AbhishekDatta said:


> cc Somak Shome


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting update:

Both towers have crossed 30 floor mark


soumalya747 said:


> *
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting AbhishekDatta's update on the twin high-rises:



AbhishekDatta said:


> @SAG Photography (all rights reserved)


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

this tower is close to topping out



soumalya747 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A helipad is now U/C near these two towers close to topping out:



raj145_91 said:


> Although not much can be made out about the elevation, but it seems like the towers have topped out and the helipad is under construction now.
> Pic by: a friend on my request


----------

